
How to estimate programming time - flaviocopes
https://flaviocopes.com/estimating/
======
jppope
How much time will it take?

Junior Engineer: Does some simple math to estimate the best possible scenario.
Gives that number.

Senior Engineer: Spends extra time to parse out the time cost of each
individual piece, carefully adding buffer on each one, then eventually
multiplies that number by something arbitrary (X2 to X10 depending on type of
dev). Holds this number in his/her head then goes to the person that requested
the work and evaluates the person. After evaluating this person the Senior
Engineer says a number that is at the absolute furthest reach of what the
requester ever thought it could take. Waits for a reaction. If the requester
says okay, or decides they don't think its worth it, the senior did their job
properly. If the requester asks if it can be done in an amount of time that is
significantly less than the number the Senior gave. The Senior should smile,
nod, leave, and immediately start working on finding their next job.

